# UNWANTED ADVANCES.....



## facey (Dec 5, 2015)

You here quite a bit now in the news whenever a pax complains about being sexually harassed...what about the uber drivers that get sexually harassed by drunks? believe it or not, there are some of us (older) guys that dont want any part of that crap, yet it happens and nobody ever hears about it...it happened to me only a week and a half into driving...i almost said "gtfo" and take the low rating that woulda came with that.. this girl was touching me, trying to grab me twice, tried to stick her tongue in my mouth, tried to climb in my drivers seat on top of me and then started touching herself...thank god there were people taking their dogs out for a restroom break...i finally got out and asked them (a guy and a girl) if they could help me find her apt...turns out they knew her cuz theyre neighbors!!! anyways, if you think im full of crap, i have it on video...i use a zentronix 2000hd blackbox dual dash cam..the camera inside the cab has night vision so you can see everything perfectly...if your not protecting yourself with a camera, you need to asap...you never know whats gonna happen...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, they can get touchy when drunk. I have college girls touch me sometimes but nothing so aggressive it makes me uncomfortable. I think they're still just in flirt mode and don't mean to offend.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Speak for yourself... some of us love getting felt up.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

nothing to see here, uber on


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Post that video up!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If I were 10-15/years younger I'd prob be getting laid every night


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Unless you are 80 and can't take the blue pill (for reasons that escape me, we are not allowed to use the "V" word, aka the same pill that sponsors Nascar driver Mark Martin), what's stopping you dude? Get on Tinder, Match and other websites. I be poking women all the time.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

You mean Vi-agra?

It's because this is a family board. Don't ya see how everyone treats each other? It's like Christmas at the Manson family compound and everyone got cutlery as a gift.

I am Jack's knife sharpener.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Dude, I'd happily trade places with you. I've had plenty of very attractive ladyfolk pax I wish I could have hit on.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

facey said:


> You here quite a bit now in the news whenever a pax complains about being sexually harassed...what about the uber drivers that get sexually harassed by drunks? believe it or not, there are some of us (older) guys that dont want any part of that crap, yet it happens and nobody ever hears about it...it happened to me only a week and a half into driving...i almost said "gtfo" and take the low rating that woulda came with that.. this girl was touching me, trying to grab me twice, tried to stick her tongue in my mouth, tried to climb in my drivers seat on top of me and then started touching herself...thank god there were people taking their dogs out for a restroom break...i finally got out and asked them (a guy and a girl) if they could help me find her apt...turns out they knew her cuz theyre neighbors!!! anyways, if you think im full of crap, i have it on video...i use a zentronix 2000hd blackbox dual dash cam..the camera inside the cab has night vision so you can see everything perfectly...if your not protecting yourself with a camera, you need to asap...you never know whats gonna happen...


Your not alone I had a girl try and ask my d*** size randomly and tried to grab it. Luckily her house was 2 streets away or I would of kick her out.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> You mean Vi-agra?
> 
> It's because this is a family board. Don't ya see how everyone treats each other? It's like Christmas at the Manson family compound and everyone got cutlery as a gift.
> 
> I am Jack's knife sharpener.


Huh?...Can't use the "V" word on a "family board"?.....How do you think some families are MADE ? ;-O

Andy


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh no, a woman tried to touch your junk. We should feel sorry for you (wah wah)


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't use the V word because of spammers


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

Lucky bastards, no one's tried to feel me up or hit on me yet........


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Nuhtzzzz said:


> Lucky bastards, no one's tried to feel me up or hit on me yet........


Are you a guy or girl? If you're a chick, we can roleplay-I'll be the passengert


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I had a girl hold hands with me last night. Wasn't gonna say no to that. Got her # too.


----------



## monstblitz (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

monstblitz said:


>


Sadly, that's 100% true.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

The only advance i want when I'm working is a cash advance.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Dude, I'd happily trade places with you. I've had plenty of very attractive ladyfolk pax I wish I could have hit on.


 I didn't see anything that said attractive in that post. 
I think many guys it wouldn't matter, sorry guys. 
These women are looking for trouble.


----------



## vip (Jul 10, 2015)

For all those who say they welcome the advances of a woman you better have a camera like the OP said. If you don't, when she comes crying rape the next day, you are SCREWED!!!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I had a girl hold hands with me last night. Wasn't gonna say no to that. Got her # too.


was she hot?


----------



## prettypickles (Nov 16, 2015)

Im a lady driver randomly hit on/invited inside/otherwise harassed relatively frequently.... Usually by the super drunk. It's never gotten TOO out of hand but who's to say one time it won't? .... I think about that a lot. 

Anyway. The worst, aside from just being annoyed by these people, is that once I got a 1 star rating from someone who's invitation inside their apartment I turned down. I mean, REALLY? that's messed up.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

prettypickles said:


> Im a lady driver randomly hit on/invited inside/otherwise harassed relatively frequently.... Usually by the super drunk. It's never gotten TOO out of hand but who's to say one time it won't? .... I think about that a lot.
> 
> Anyway. The worst, aside from just being annoyed by these people, is that once I got a 1 star rating from someone who's invitation inside their apartment I turned down. I mean, REALLY? that's messed up.


Hence another flaw of the rating system.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Man, 550 rides and never got hit on yet. I've picked up 2 male pax on separate occasions who were also drivers and both said they had advances from female pax. Both had less than 100 rides under their belts too. Not that I'd go along with it (for fear of rape), but at least I would be flattered.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Man, 550 rides and never got hit on yet. I've picked up 2 male pax on separate occasions who were also drivers and both said they had advances from female pax. Both had less than 100 rides under their belts too. Not that I'd go along with it (for fear of rape), but at least I would be flattered.


Don't get too down. Most of the stories are either lies or advances from women no one with any sense would touch with even a stolen d**k.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Some women are aggressive, some women are very coy.

Especially the cute ones that are going home alone at night. "So..when do you get off work?" is how They ask. But we know better than to mix business with pleasure lads.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> was she hot?


Yep, solid 8. She was a cute southern girl. She also told me she'd give me 5* even after telling her friend she couldn't bring her red cup in the car.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Man, 550 rides and never got hit on yet. I've picked up 2 male pax on separate occasions who were also drivers and both said they had advances from female pax. Both had less than 100 rides under their belts too. Not that I'd go along with it (for fear of rape), but at least I would be flattered.


Wouldn't get bummed about it. I've had over 3000 rides, 1 female hit on me with her husband in the back (can we say awkward!) and 2 guys have invited me upstairs. Might be because I'm an old man but don't bother me none, I'm here for the cash not the arraignments.


----------



## facey (Dec 5, 2015)

Is it just me or has anyone else wanted brake check a drunk sleeping in the front seat? I wanted to soooo bad last night.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

facey said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else wanted brake check a drunk sleeping in the front seat? I wanted to soooo bad last night.


Surprise jostling of sleeping drunks in your car can have...unwanted consequences...


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

prettypickles said:


> Im a lady driver randomly hit on/invited inside/otherwise harassed relatively frequently.... Usually by the super drunk. It's never gotten TOO out of hand but who's to say one time it won't? .... I think about that a lot.
> 
> Anyway. The worst, aside from just being annoyed by these people, is that once I got a 1 star rating from someone who's invitation inside their apartment I turned down. I mean, REALLY? that's messed up.


That's funny...because I've been 1 * by two cougars who invited me in because I also turned them down. Told them I had a GF and needed to keep driving. They didn't seem to like that.


----------



## azolivas (Apr 6, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> Your not alone I had a girl try and ask my d*** size randomly and tried to grab it. Luckily her house was 2 streets away or I would of kick her out.


I had the exact same bing happen to me! Three drunk girls talking about making a porno and guessing the size of my man muscle! All I could do was laugh!

Beats the time where a drunk dude kept pinching my nipples !


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

49 No's and 1 Yes means Yes!!!!


----------



## BentleyK9 (Oct 12, 2015)

Picked up two young ladies after a Halloween part at a private residence. 2 am. They both get into the car, wearing party dress that were barely covering anything up, and ... Both DRUNK as hell... 22 mi drive to their home (sisters).
3 min into the ride both are passed out in the car. Get to destination and I had to physically walk both them to the door.
They were lucky. Could have gone bad if it were another person with different intentions...


----------



## Swimmerkim (Dec 17, 2015)

prettypickles said:


> Im a lady driver randomly hit on/invited inside/otherwise harassed relatively frequently.... Usually by the super drunk. It's never gotten TOO out of hand but who's to say one time it won't? .... I think about that a lot.
> 
> Anyway. The worst, aside from just being annoyed by these people, is that once I got a 1 star rating from someone who's invitation inside their apartment I turned down. I mean, REALLY? that's messed up.


I'm a female driver as well, in Miami & I get hit on as well but I just chalk it up to the fact that they couldn't score in the club & I'm their last chance before home. In over a year I have only had one person lay their hands on me & it was a girl who I was helping out of my car cuz she was really out of it & she fell towards me & started to kiss me. LMAO . You will get hit on, just change direction of the conversation, stay calm & ask about them & you'll hear some funny stories. I've been 1 starred for saying no to a scumbag too. 
I did have a male uber driver ask me if I wanted to suck his lollipop when I was a Pax one weekend- pissed me off & I gave him 1 star. Not cool.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Maybe he was giving out lollipops


----------



## Swimmerkim (Dec 17, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Maybe he was giving out lollipops


Ha- no he wasn't. That wasn't the only sleazy thing he said. I was on my way to meet a date & he was out of line. I've never 1 starred a fellow driver(he didn't know I was a driver too)


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

facey said:


> You here quite a bit now in the news whenever a pax complains about being sexually harassed...what about the uber drivers that get sexually harassed by drunks? believe it or not, there are some of us (older) guys that dont want any part of that crap, yet it happens and nobody ever hears about it...it happened to me only a week and a half into driving...i almost said "gtfo" and take the low rating that woulda came with that.. this girl was touching me, trying to grab me twice, tried to stick her tongue in my mouth, tried to climb in my drivers seat on top of me and then started touching herself...thank god there were people taking their dogs out for a restroom break...i finally got out and asked them (a guy and a girl) if they could help me find her apt...turns out they knew her cuz theyre neighbors!!! anyways, if you think im full of crap, i have it on video...i use a zentronix 2000hd blackbox dual dash cam..the camera inside the cab has night vision so you can see everything perfectly...if your not protecting yourself with a camera, you need to asap...you never know whats gonna happen...


Give her the "D" bro, it's all about great customer service. At least have a few packaged vibrators so the ladies can pleasure themselves.


----------



## Christuber (Dec 8, 2014)

Swimmerkim said:


> Ha- no he wasn't. That wasn't the only sleazy thing he said. I was on my way to meet a date & he was out of line. I've never 1 starred a fellow driver(he didn't know I was a driver too)


 Not for nothing SwimmyKimmy, but you should have done more than 1 star that guy. That sounds like a serious concern if you ask me. Nobody has the right to make you feel uncomfortable like that.


----------



## Charlie_Hustle206 (Dec 26, 2015)

prettypickles said:


> Im a lady driver randomly hit on/invited inside/otherwise harassed relatively frequently.... Usually by the super drunk. It's never gotten TOO out of hand but who's to say one time it won't? .... I think about that a lot.
> 
> Anyway. The worst, aside from just being annoyed by these people, is that once I got a 1 star rating from someone who's invitation inside their apartment I turned down. I mean, REALLY? that's messed up.


Damn I'd be pissed.


----------



## Swimmerkim (Dec 17, 2015)

Christuber said:


> Not for nothing SwimmyKimmy, but you should have done more than 1 star that guy. That sounds like a serious concern if you ask me. Nobody has the right to make you feel uncomfortable like that.





Christuber said:


> Not for nothing SwimmyKimmy, but you should have done more than 1 star that guy. That sounds like a serious concern if you ask me. Nobody has the right to make you feel uncomfortable like that.


thank you, but I believe Karma will get people like him. If he does this to enough females who 1 star him he'll be gone. Besides, I've gotten used to this treatment as a driver. Just chalk it up to idiocy & move past it.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Nick3946 said:


> Speak for yourself... some of us love getting felt up.


I hope you have either great health insurance or the free clinic on speed dial....


----------



## TrappinOutTheUber (Nov 7, 2016)

Nick3946 said:


> Speak for yourself... some of us love getting felt up.


I know I do. Lol


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Had my 11th sexual harrasement last Sunday, 9 fellas, 2 gals, over my 168 days of Uberi'n career. These folks think they can play with ya cause they pay for a ride.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

I'll take the 2 gals. No dice on the 9 fellas.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Re


facey said:


> You here quite a bit now in the news whenever a pax complains about being sexually harassed...what about the uber drivers that get sexually harassed by drunks? believe it or not, there are some of us (older) guys that dont want any part of that crap, yet it happens and nobody ever hears about it...it happened to me only a week and a half into driving...i almost said "gtfo" and take the low rating that woulda came with that.. this girl was touching me, trying to grab me twice, tried to stick her tongue in my mouth, tried to climb in my drivers seat on top of me and then started touching herself...thank god there were people taking their dogs out for a restroom break...i finally got out and asked them (a guy and a girl) if they could help me find her apt...turns out they knew her cuz theyre neighbors!!! anyways, if you think im full of crap, i have it on video...i use a zentronix 2000hd blackbox dual dash cam..the camera inside the cab has night vision so you can see everything perfectly...if your not protecting yourself with a camera, you need to asap...you never know whats gonna happen...


Report her.


----------



## UberDenvGirl (Nov 12, 2016)

Imagine being a girl. I've been doing this for 2.5 years. I stopped driving from 12am - 4am because I've been felt up, massaged, kissed, sexually harassed, and hit on by countless guys (of all ages) and one girl. Its like they didn't get lucky at the bar and I'm their last shot before they get home.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

UberDenvGirl said:


> Imagine being a girl. I've been doing this for 2.5 years. I stopped driving from 12am - 4am because I've been felt up, massaged, kissed, sexually harassed, and hit on by countless guys (of all ages) and one girl. Its like they didn't get lucky at the bar and I'm their last shot before they get home.


Put a couple lipstick-sized mace canisters and an NRA sticker on your dash and, as the new pax climbs into the backseat, say "You wouldn't believe what I had to do to the creep that was just in my car before you."


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> Oh no, a woman tried to touch your junk. We should feel sorry for you (wah wah)


Yeah we should. Unwanted touches from any sex to another can be constituted as sexual assault. As a feminist(yeah i said it) women should be held to the same caliber as men in these cases. Report it.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

It's so sad they behave in this manner.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

UberDenvGirl said:


> Imagine being a girl. I've been hit on by one girl. .


Sorry don't hate me for this..........post a video or it didn't happen.....


UberDenvGirl said:


> Its like they didn't get lucky at the bar and I'm their last shot before they get home.


The new Uber slogan....."3am and still struck out?....call Uber you can use our driver"...........new service coming soon in beta testing.......looking for drivers...click below to opt-in.............


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah, all they gotta do is keep clickin through the different drivers out there untill they find ome they like, after all, out photos are on our accounts!


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

I had 2 40yr old women try to get me to have a 3 some with them last night, I couldn't accept as I have a gf at home, but I was surprised how blunt they were about it.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Well, I am a fella and I get offers all of the time some other fellas and sometimes gals as well, so tired of it starting to feel like an Uber **** for hire!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Dashcam. Report and send to Uber. Post on YouTube. You can report to the police too if you like.

Why is this so difficult?

BTW...have you talked to Uber about this? And what was their response?


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, I have a dash cam and all of this activity and harassing has been recorded and uploaded and reported to Uber. Yes, I have spoken to Uber support on the phone.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We want the videos! lol, I'm fat, old and ugly and have been hit on too many times to count. I just about had a guy talk me into getting snapchat until I suddenly realized he would send a pic of his junk. 90% of advances are from drunk 20 somethings and I'm older than their dad...no thanks. I did actually have ONE that was from a woman close to my age. I was taking her to a free jazz concert and she invited me to be her date. I actually wanted to but declined cuz my divorce wasn't final.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

All of those videos are in my Uber incident folder on my computer's hard drive.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

There are alot of rude, insulting, name callers on here. Are they always like this? 

I just made my post. Do they attack everyone who makes a post they don't like. I don't understand why there guys are so nasty & insulting on here. no one made them read my post.


----------

